# Doctors nearby



## Rocker420 (Mar 24, 2007)

I live in california, about central cali to be exact. I know there are many doctors around my area, but i was just wondering if there was anyone specific that someone here has already been to, to give me a refferal to.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 24, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> I live in california, about central cali to be exact. I know there are many doctors around my area, but i was just wondering if there was anyone specific that someone here has already been to, to give me a refferal to.


Are you talking about a Doctor that can give you a Medical Marijuana permit?


----------



## flipmode (Mar 25, 2007)

**** i live in maryland bro moved from va im tryin to find a doctor any of you guys now any or what to say exactly i kidda know how top talk but i need to know u guys input


----------

